# ISO way to keep breading on meats from sticking?



## Saphellae (Mar 1, 2009)

I always have trouble with the breading on my chicken/meat. It always sticks to the bottom of the pan while baking. Does anyone have any tips to help prevent this? Thanks!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Mar 1, 2009)

You can spray the pan before baking or put the meat on a sprayed rack in a pan. I usually do the second option.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2009)

Breading rules:

1. Dry the meat with a paper towel to remove any surface moisture.
2. Dredge the meat in seasoned flour.
3. Dip the meat in egg-wash, taking care to get every part wet.
4. Dredge again in seasoned flour, or breadcrumbs, or breading mixture.
5. Place breaded meat onto a wire rack and allow to dry no less than 5 minutes.
6. Cover roasting pan, or cookie sheet with parchment paper.  The coating will not stick to the parchment paper.  Alternately, bake on wire rack, above the cookie sheet.  Make sure the rack has been sprayed with a non-stick spray.

Lightly fry and then bake, or just bake as you prefer.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 2, 2009)

I usually do spray the pan or brush oil on the pan before placing the breaded meat on it. I also tried parchment and it still stuck. Maybe I am just doing something wrong.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 2, 2009)

How are you picking up the meat?  If you are using tongs to remove it you may leave breading on the pan.  I use a metal spatula/pancake turner to lift it out.  The metal edge scrapes the bottom of the pan (sprayed with oil) and helps keep the breading in place.  HTH


----------

